# MECA judges training in California



## atsaubrey (Jan 10, 2007)

Who plans on attending the training next Friday February 12th in Modesto. Chime in if you are going OR would like to attend.


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

there is a rose in spanish harlem.....


----------



## monkeyboy (Jun 12, 2007)

Going. Todd already knows I'll be there, he called me.


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

I wasn't aware there was a training class next Friday in Mo'town. Hmmm...


----------



## Mark Eldridge (Jul 23, 2008)

Hmmm...

I guess I'll be there, seeing as how it will be at the same place as the Advanced SQ Seminar the following two days, and the fact that they'll be using my reference systems for the training...


----------



## Robert_R (Jun 18, 2007)

I will be there. Any word on time yet?


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

I'll be there as well. 

And Robert, after speaking with Todd yesterday the start time is supposed to be 2:00pm.

Zach


----------



## ChicoOG (Nov 27, 2007)

I plan to be there as well if there are still openings....


----------



## godfathr (Jun 22, 2009)

I'm there! SQ Hemi and I will be attending the weekend festivities!
C-yall there!
gf


----------



## Gearhead Greg (Jul 1, 2009)

I got tomorrow off, so I'll be there (and at Mark's Seminar!) I'll be bringing the Cobra out, I just hope I can get the new dash mat to behave (=lots of velcro and/or heat!).


----------



## CraigE (Jun 10, 2008)

I'll be there.
Is the 2:00 pm start time confirmed ?


----------



## monkeyboy (Jun 12, 2007)

yes, that's what Todd told me when he called me too.


----------



## dbiegel (Oct 15, 2006)

Does this mean we'll be seeing some MECA comps in SoCal sometime soon? The website shows only one SoCal event through the end of this year: May in San Diego.


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

Had a great time at the judges training on Friday. Thanks to Steve, Mark, Fred, Todd, and everyone else who made that happen. Also great to put a face with a screename for several other forum guys.

Zach


----------

